# Few questions about CRS



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried CRS a year ago with 4 A grades, lost one in a few days and then lost all 3 when the weather warmed up. Now I see CRS are more common then they were a year ago so there should be a lot of experienced ppl in GTA now, so I have a few questions.

Are the summer temps too hot to keep CRS? My tank got over 80F. Is the use of RO a must if you intend to breed them or will our GTA tap water work?

Are these shrimp soils (fluval, ADA) meant to be replaced within a certain time? From reading the fluval shrimp soil thread, this seems to be the case. What about the ADA soil?

thanks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jung said:


> I tried CRS a year ago with 4 A grades, lost one in a few days and then lost all 3 when the weather warmed up. Now I see CRS are more common then they were a year ago so there should be a lot of experienced ppl in GTA now, so I have a few questions.
> 
> Are the summer temps too hot to keep CRS? My tank got over 80F. Is the use of RO a must if you intend to breed them or will our GTA tap water work?
> 
> ...


contact the shrimp master igor kashyn


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im no expert but seems all the soils need replacement from what people say, some sooner than others depending if you use tap or RO...ro is hard for me to get cause its a bit far away...Gta tap water is around 7.6ph and crs like lower ph around 6.6-6.8 etc.. Ive been using tap water but it seems to deplete the soil very quickly. With RO i think you need to add minerals to make the water more suitable...
I think over 80 temp is too hot for crs tho... My tanks get warm in summer too, i had crs over the summer and even with my a/c on they were very warm...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

guppy hows your bluetiger doing? hows the babies? did all survive?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Perhaps the OP should turn down 1C or 5F slowly during the summer times to find a temp balance that won't over heat the tank while not burning a hole in the pocket either with the A/C on full blast and keeping the heater on as it was set at for winter time.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know how often amazonia I needs to be replaced? I want to make aged water, is Prime a good enough conditioner or do I need to use Amquel instead?


----------

